# I need some info



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

If any of you know the specs in the 300 watt powered radio that comes in the sentra 2005. it is a rockford fosgate but I want to know the details and it had been imposible through the internet


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

details?

components - crap
coaxs - crap
headunit - crap
amp - crap
sub - crap

there you go


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> details?
> 
> components - crap
> coaxs - crap
> ...


BWA HAHAHAHA....sorry 

One detail that's not much of a detail is the headunit is Clarion even though it says RF

oh and another thing to add:

Headunit - supercrap


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58706&page=1


----------



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

*come on*



sr20dem0n said:


> details?
> 
> components - crap
> coaxs - crap
> ...


 if you said everything is crap, at least tell me something about the rms of the amp, or anything that you know; crap is useful but want more info


----------



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

*how is that posible*



Yellowsentragirl said:


> BWA HAHAHAHA....sorry
> 
> One detail that's not much of a detail is the headunit is Clarion even though it says RF
> 
> ...


clarion? really???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

elnica said:


> if you said everything is crap, at least tell me something about the rms of the amp, or anything that you know; crap is useful but want more info


What would this knowledge get you though? The subwoofer amp doesn't put out near enough power for any aftermarket sub, the stock sub can't handle any more power than it's currently being provided, and the same goes for the front stage. Most of the equipment is Clarion, but don't get it confused with their aftermaket stuff, these are their $.02 speakers they sell to OEM manufacturers so Nissan can advertise a sound system made by this big company when in reality it's no better than the crap you find in your mom's escort. I believe the front speakers are getting less than 10rms each, and the subwoofer is getting more like 20-30rms.


----------



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

*The thing is that I have my used stuff*



sr20dem0n said:


> What would this knowledge get you though? The subwoofer amp doesn't put out near enough power for any aftermarket sub, the stock sub can't handle any more power than it's currently being provided, and the same goes for the front stage. Most of the equipment is Clarion, but don't get it confused with their aftermaket stuff, these are their $.02 speakers they sell to OEM manufacturers so Nissan can advertise a sound system made by this big company when in reality it's no better than the crap you find in your mom's escort. I believe the front speakers are getting less than 10rms each, and the subwoofer is getting more like 20-30rms.


I have a panasonic in dash unit (55wx4) WMA/Mp3, a used power acoustik amp (80Rmsx2 at 4ohms) and two bazooka subs (RSW-1024). But I was wondering if its worth to install those things in the Sentra because they said all the audio that comes in the fanatic audio package was powered with a 300watt Rockford Fosgate. but I want to know the specs and I can't find them anywhere.

but I guess I will have to wait and see what I can do?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You could put in the headunit and rewire the 4 speakers so they're running straight off of the deck, and then run a set of rcas back to the amp and subs, completely bypassing the stock amp. That'd probably be the best option in your case, and rewiring the speakers so they run off of the deck isn't too bad, all you have to do is find the amp in the back and splice the input and output wires for each speaker straight to each other, bypassing the amp itself. There are wiring diagrams online saying which wire is which on the input and output side of the amp.


----------



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

*thanks for the advice*



sr20dem0n said:


> You could put in the headunit and rewire the 4 speakers so they're running straight off of the deck, and then run a set of rcas back to the amp and subs, completely bypassing the stock amp. That'd probably be the best option in your case, and rewiring the speakers so they run off of the deck isn't too bad, all you have to do is find the amp in the back and splice the input and output wires for each speaker straight to each other, bypassing the amp itself. There are wiring diagrams online saying which wire is which on the input and output side of the amp.


I'm gonna put everything in the sentra


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I say you sell the system you currently have, and get a MTX 5 Channel amp. You can get a decent eD 12 hooked to that.


----------

